# She sneezed so much I thought she would collapse!



## nixmerlin (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm just writing this post to see if anyone else has had the same experience. Merlin was sleeping in her back yesterday, all cosy, when she suddenly started sneezing. And sneezing and sneezing and sneezing. She flew off her perch to a higher roost but couldn't stop the sneezing. It scared me to death. It was so rapid I didn't know how she could breathe. I grabbed some water to offer her but I genuinely was just waiting for her to expire and die basically. Her eyes started fluttering shut like she was exhausted from the sneezing.
Eventually she stopped, had a drink and carried on life as normal while I recovered from my mini heart attack. Has this happened to anyone else? She has done this a couple of times before and it terrifies me each time but this was the longest by far. She is totally healthy and happy now - noisy, friendly, flying, eating and washing


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That must have been quite :scare: frightening. :hug:

I would suggest you have her checked out by her Avian Vet just to rule out any chance of a respirtory infection.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad to hear she seem's to be OK now...I agree with Deb, might wanna get it checked....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Mallorn was having a very excited millet date yesterday and she must have inhaled a little piece of husk. She sneezed like 10 or 15 times until she was rid of the particle and was fine afterwards. That may have been it if she was doing something like eating or bathing in which something could have gotten into her nares 

If not, I agree that a vet checkup would be the best thing


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Sneezing budgie 

I must say I would have been very frightened as well. I hope your heart is doing better after the episode 

Hopefully just a bit of husk or fluff stuck in hey nare.


----------

